# Continental Medical College???



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

does anyone here have any information about continental medical college???? any information at all..

I really want to secure a seat somewhere...my aggregate is 79% but surprisingly i can't seem to secure my seat anywhere...

so does anyone know anything???


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

never mind people ...i found out myself...

how humiliating...no one even answered :?


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bkn said:


> never mind people ...i found out myself...
> 
> how humiliating...no one even answered :?


lol aww 

btw .. to "secure" a seat anywhere .. ull have to pay the fee.. there is no college that will secure the seat for u till u dont pay the fee


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

guMnam said:


> lol aww
> 
> btw .. to "secure" a seat anywhere .. ull have to pay the fee.. there is no college that will secure the seat for u till u dont pay the fee


wow somebody replied!! thanks 

whats your sheikh zaid merit no?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

hey your aggregate is so good but why can't you get admission in any college? what about Rashid Latif, Akhtar saeed, central parks, sharif etc? and did you get any info about continental please help...


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

bkn said:


> never mind people ...i found out myself...
> 
> how humiliating...no one even answered :?


i was also looking for the answer,but 39 people view this thread and no body answered (except gumnam)


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> hey your aggregate is so good but why can't you get admission in any college? what about Rashid Latif, Akhtar saeed, central parks, sharif etc? and did you get any info about continental please help...


its not k i cant get admission...i only applied to sheikh zaid, cmh, fmh and shalamar.

fmh did call me and i sort of ignored their fee submission date which was last se last monday i think because i wanted to wait for sheikhzaid..but it was of no use cos mu sheikhzaid merit no is in 440's.

shalamar i'm in their waiting list..and probably on the second merit list that'll be displayed on 7th i think.

CMH didnt call me  my merit is in 450's there...

so my last hope...continental!!! but i'm sure k InshaALLAH i'll manage to get in fmh because people are dropping out

- - - Updated - - -



bloom said:


> i was also looking for the answer,but 39 people view this thread and no body answered (except gumnam)


yep..gumnam answered 

and hope you found the answer 

go and get their prospectus!!!!!!!!!! hurry!


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

did anyone get any info about continental? n what was the last year merit of continental? plz reply if anyone knows


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

hmmm continental admin is demanding 10 to 14 lakh . it is just like academy. Mbbs academy 
Personally i have secured a seat in Multan Medical and Dental College.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

What was your aggregate Mr Hasssan Babar?

- - - Updated - - -

What was your aggregate Mr Hasssan Babar?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> did anyone get any info about continental? n what was the last year merit of continental? plz reply if anyone knows


the last datde of form submission in cmc is 14th nov.
they really don't have a merit i think..money is the main merit...but yes you should have more than 65% i think.
and they wont ask for 10 lac-14lac if your aggregate is good (like above 70) ...for people who have aggregate in early 60's maybe they are the ones being asked for donations


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

79 % Awais Ishaq


----------



## anaab (Aug 5, 2013)

how is the faculty and environment of continental medical college?
and can we get ourself migrated from continental to some other uni?

- - - Updated - - -

what info did u find about it? is it good? faculty?


----------

